# Sprinkler head



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

So I have on the in Ground Sprinkler In my flower bed that I'm going to be extending. Anyone know of any pop up heads That water just one shrub or bush. 
Don't wanna drip line. I thought I saw something a while ago it was like a bubbler head I can't remember though. Thank you very much


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Put this on a 4 inch riser

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-0-2-GPM-Flood-Bubbler-with-Fully-Adjustable-Full-Circle-53692/203225561


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Put this on a 4 inch riser
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-0-2-GPM-Flood-Bubbler-with-Fully-Adjustable-Full-Circle-53692/203225561


Thank you . What does that get mounted to ?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

https://youtu.be/y5CTnVaBmsc

It should fit on a riser that threads into your 1/2 thread opening in your in ground sprinkler system. You may have to add a sprinkler to that spot with a PVC run.


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> It should fit on a riser that threads into your 1/2 thread opening in your in ground sprinkler system. You may have to add a sprinkler to that spot with a PVC run.


Thank you


----------

